# شريط "لو تعود" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس



## cobcob (28 أغسطس 2007)

*شريط "لو تعود" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس


أيها الفخارى الأعظم

سلامك فاق العقول

لو تعود

لو قلبى ده مليان

ما يحسن فى عينيك

هانت هانت

يا أجمل هدية

يا عريس نفسى الغالى*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط "لو تعود" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*

الشريط ده من احلى الشرايط اللى بحبها لساتر ميخائيل
ميرسى يا ماريان ربنا يباركلنا فيكى​


----------



## MINA FIKRY (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط "لو تعود" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*

بجد رائع انا كان نفسى فيه لو سمحتى عليز ترنيمة ايها الصامت تكلم


----------



## Klara (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط "لو تعود" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*

شـكـرا عـى الشـريـط الجميـل ده 

و خصـوصـا تـرنيمـة سـلامـكـ فـاق العقـول


:new5:​


----------



## kmmmoo (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "لو تعود" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## ايرينى جورج (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "لو تعود" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*

*انا بشكركم جدا على الشريط الحلوة دى يسوع معاكم*


----------



## wafikbebawe (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "لو تعود" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*

الاخت العزيزة ماريان ارجو تشغيل شريط ساتر ميخائيل لو تعود مع كل الشكروربنا يبارلكك


----------



## فريد_فايز (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط "لو تعود" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*

انا بشكركم جدا على الشريط الحلوة دى يسوع معاكم


----------



## tiger0000 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك في المنتدي​


----------



## yossef smr (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## gooo19852000 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you man  الرب معاك


----------



## cobcob (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*تم تعديل لينكات الترانيم
بتاريخ 18 / 11 / 2008 
​*


----------



## botros_22 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جداا شكرا لك
​


----------



## love1jesus (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي ليكي كتير بس الترتنيمه دي بتدخلني علي نفس الشريط
ما يحسن فى عينيك


----------



## cobcob (18 نوفمبر 2008)

love1jesus قال:


> ميرسي ليكي كتير بس الترتنيمه دي بتدخلني علي نفس الشريط
> ما يحسن فى عينيك




*
شكرا يا على التنبيه يا love1jesus 
اللينك اتعدل خلاص*​


----------



## yossef smr (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## cobcob (20 يناير 2009)

yossef smr قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك




*شكرا يوسف
 ربنا معاك​*


----------



## nader nessim (27 يناير 2009)

رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

nader nessim قال:


> رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك




*شكرا يا نادر على التشجيع الجميل
واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى​*


----------

